# male or female deep water hap



## kanklebiter (Dec 10, 2012)

Cant tell if this is a female or male fish is about 4 inches long has darker black in the morning around face when i first turn on the lights. Anyone able to to tell by looking at it thank you.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks female to me, but I'm not a Hap expert.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Can't really see any signs of being male. But then a male always starts looking like a female. Generally, these blue Haps do not have the greatest sexual dimorphism. If the tankmates are not larger and more aggressive, you would think if it was male that he would assert himself by now.


----------



## kanklebiter (Dec 10, 2012)

Kinda figured this was a female. Some of my friends told me that haps can be hard to tell sometimes till they get bigger. This is the second one i grew out now and both females.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Female for sure, in my experience deepwater haps color up at 2 inches, earlier than almost any hap I have kept.


----------

